# Tissue Sampling Alfalfa



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Progressive Forage on a "how to"....

Regards, Mike

http://progressiveforage.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4993:how-to-tissue-sampling-alfalfa&catid=80:alfalfa&Itemid=134


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Tissue sampling can be a challange. The standard Lab method is to sample a selected part of the standing crop at a selected stage of growth. Then they tell us how that compares to their standard.

Usually this will tell us the ONE essential element that is limiting yield.

Fix that and the next will tell us the Next ONE essential element limiting yileld.

Sounds cumberson but it is better than the estimated availability of each soil test element.

I took a page from the Califronia suggestion & use the hay analysis to monitor fertility. Steve Orloff is the auther and he published in the Proceedings at a couple of their annual conferences.


----------

